
Ask HN: Have you immigrated to the US from another country? How did you do that? - rayalez
Hi! I am an aspiring programmer, and I live in a forlorn country where a future for a programmer, entrepreneur, or a computer scientist looks pretty bleak.<p>If you have moved to the US from another country - can you please share your experience?
======
neoterics
I came here for my undergraduate and then went on to H-1B, but that requires
you to be in a position where the company deems you valuable enough for them
to spend time and money to sponsor your visa. Also with the quotas getting
filled on the first few days itself, it is literally a lottery.

If you are a little flexible, I would suggest applying for immigration to
Canada, the path to US would become a bit easier that way (through TN - but
that has it's restrictions too).

I've been in US for more than 13 years and my future in this country is still
uncertain because the Green Card process is tied to employment and takes
forever, I still have a 4 to 6 year queue in front of me. In the meantime, I
applied for a Permanent Resident status for Canada and just got it this past
July, without ever having stepped into that country! My plan is to work in US
for sometime and move to Canada, live there for few years to get my Canadian
passport and then decide where I want to live.

~~~
NhanH
I'm interested in learning the immigration path to Canada, but unlike the US,
I haven't found many people with experience in Canada immigration, especially
the path you took (PR via job and stuffs). Do you mind if I have your email
for a few questions?

My email is also in my profile, if you don't want to post your email here.
Thanks much!

------
contingencies
I moved with a company but left when that gig finished (we were acquired)...
since the 10 days they give you to leave when a gig is up or be jailed for
immigration violation is totally ridiculous. I therefore figured I'd cut my
losses and get out while the going was good versus stay in a jurisdiction that
mistreats its talent.

------
leap_ahead
You may want to consider Europe too. Many countries will give you their
citizenship in just 5 years. No dependence on the employer, change them at
your will.

You also get free education for your children, relatively free medical help as
well as the cultural diversity.

~~~
dylanjermiah
He said he's a technology entrepreneur, Europe isn't exactly the best place
for a tech startup.

~~~
leap_ahead
He said nothing of the kind. He said he was "an aspiring programmer". That
type can find a good place in Europe as well.

It's not the place that makes you successful, it's your efforts. Getting into
the US alone won't change your life. You have to bring something with you. If
you've got nothing, then, well, you've got nothing.

~~~
dylanjermiah
"...where a future for a programmer, entrepreneur, or a computer scientist
looks pretty bleak." Perhaps I misphrased it.

Efforts definitely count, and you can build a successful company
anywhere(almost). That being said, if you're aiming to maximise the chances of
success for a tech company, the US, specifically SV is your best bet. No other
area in the world has the same level of VC and talent.

~~~
leap_ahead
VCs are overrated. They can take your company and throw you out if they don't
like you. I have actually witnessed that happen. Stay clear of them if you
don't want to lose your business.

Talent of SV is also overrated. Smart people are available everywhere, many of
them not interested in going to the US. Pay them reasonable salary and they
will build you anything.

~~~
dylanjermiah
Well we're both talking subjectively. But let's look at some data. The most
successful tech companies in history, where are the majority located?

------
gshakir
I am not sure if my experience would be relevant now, but I moved from India
to attend a graduate school and moved on to H-1B etc.

------
srameshc
I think the best way would be to attend a graduate school and then live/work
in US.

